
PicoVoice-Rhino Help - Aniket_J
Hello Kenarsa,
I saw your comments in one of the posts about Picovoice but since I was not able to comment there for some reason I am creating a new topic here.
Looking at the compact offline Voice Assistant that Rhino is, I started to give it a try on RPi-3. The C code available on the github seems to work fine and able to parse the intents through the audio file available in the audio_samples folder. I tried recording few audio files in my voice in the same 16000 Hz Little Endian format but I had no luck in parsing any of those except one. May I know what would be the issue? They are recorded with little&#x2F;no noise in the background. The Rhino was able to analyze just one file out of those 3-4 voice clips!!
======
mtmail
Looking through
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18201007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18201007)
the user 'kenarsa' wrote: "This is Alireza. I am the founder of Picovoice.
[...] happy to answer any commercial questions via email contact@picovoice.ai"
So you could email him/her.

~~~
Aniket_J
Thank you for the advise. I have mailed them and waiting response.

